# New 90 Gallon Amazon Biotope



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello folks-

90 Gallon aquarium on the way, want to make it an amazon biotop but will not have all the materials nec. I have the drift wood but am wondering about the substrate. In terms of getting the substrate in, what is the best option? Is it possible to pick up a sand/gravel from a place other than a fish store since I will need quite a bit? or is there risk of contamination?

thanks,

Nate


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can get sand or gravel at Home Depot and Lowes, I like pool filter sand myself as lots of fish love to dig into the sand looking for food.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I use building centre rinsed playground sand - the lighter the better for an authentic Amazon look. Try to make sure it's inert, as well.
If you can track down a copy of Oliver Lucanus's Amazon Below Water book, it is an amazing resource of underwater photos from throughout the Amazonian regions. There are more ideas in there...


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks for the replies, will look into this.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select.

my .02


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

what is PC? 

thanks!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob's mix is a disaster in an Amazon biotope - he keeps unfiltered tanks without water changes. This works for him, but if you follow his ideas without him explaining his rather specific and quirky approach, it will really go wrong quickly.

In an Amazon tank, you will need filtration as those fish need currents. As well, if you choose any of the Geophagine cichlids (including Bolivian rams or Apistogramma) they will constantly disturb the substrate. Ditto for Corydoras, Loracarids and the like.

If you blow it on the substrate, everything collapses in sequence. Filter well and go with sand. If you want to go blackwater, use oak leaves or peat outside the tank. Don't make your substrate into a biological time bomb...


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

yeah I have an Aquatop cannister filter that I will be using, though it is interesting seeing everyones creative Ideas. I wonder If I kept Oakleaves and moss in an external 10 gallon tank and set a loop with a pump to that? I have 1 10 inch Oscar, so I know all about plants and substrate disturbance lol. I went with 100 pounds of playground sand and 50lbs of gravel. Should I set the gravel below, above, mix it? sorry for all the questions.

What other fish do you think I could put in with the Oscar, I'm guessing things that he can't fit in his mouth lol. I dont want to overcrowd him either

thanks again

Nate
:fish5:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

fsxnate said:


> what is PC?
> 
> thanks!


Pro choice select (red). It's a baked clay used in baseball infields. I had to contact the manufacturer who gave me a local source. it cost $7 for a 50 pound bag.

see:

Pro's Choice Products

my .02


----------



## Ecooper (Jul 3, 2012)

Be sure to post pictures when you have it done!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

An Amazon biotope for an Oscar is a different story. All of a sudden, your 70 gallon just got really small, and your decor became limited. 
He's a serious fish eater, inclined to boredom in a small (for him) tank. I would not put anything in with him in a tank of less than 180 gallons. He'll fill a 70 on his own.

He's not a blackwater fish, so oak leaves etc won't matter. You are better to do nothing to play with the nature of your water, because with an Oscar in there, you will be doing a lot of big water changes anyway.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Safe-t-sorb, sold at Tractor Supply, is also baked clay. 3 kinds I believe.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

*update*

getting excited, will be here Wed 06/11. I have another question though! I have the regular strip lights coming but ordered T5 HO bulbs........that might be a problem considering you probably need the T5 fixture to take advantage of the bulbs if they even work at all?

thanks again!

pics will be coming!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The regular bulbs are larger in diameter,most of them will be T8s.You will indeed have to get a T5HO fixture for the bulbs to work.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

thank you for the reply.

Should I also get all new bio media or transfer the stuff that I have in the canister now since tech it has good bacteria as well?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Why the fancy bulbs for a fish that limits the use of plants?

Don't forget, your Oscar is a top of the food chain predator, and anything lower down the chain is food to him, eventually. It's hard to build a biotope around an apex predator. There is no web of life possible when the greatest danger to the others from the web is present. 
You will be changing out 30 gallons of that 70 weekly, so there isn't much percentage in setting up filtration with oak leaves, etc. You have a big, beautiful sociable cichlid that just doesn't need or appreciate any subtle touches or projects.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

thanks for the valuable insight, I liked the fancy bulbs due to the extra amount of light they would omit and apparently they do come with the fixture. I don't think I will be doing much in terms of plants, just the sediment and drift wood. I would give away the Oscar to a good home but the problem is he's been with me going on 4 years now and I just can't part with him until nature steps in.

thanks again.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

I learned a big lesson in setting up sand in a fishtank lol. I'm dealing with very cloudy water, not sure If I want to drain it and refill or get crystal clear and see if that works to begin with!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

navigator black said:


> An Amazon biotope for an Oscar is a different story. All of a sudden, your 70 gallon just got really small, and your decor became limited.
> He's a serious fish eater, inclined to boredom in a small (for him) tank. I would not put anything in with him in a tank of less than 180 gallons. He'll fill a 70 on his own.
> 
> He's not a blackwater fish, so oak leaves etc won't matter. You are better to do nothing to play with the nature of your water, because with an Oscar in there, you will be doing a lot of big water changes anyway.


DITTO ON FILLING A 70G. BY HIMSELF! I have a 10in. Tiger 7in. pleco. and 4in. algea eater in a 75G. Tony splashes water everywhere, until I covered it with plate glass, broke two thermometers, I now have a pool thermometer floating in it, and a heater! He fancies himself an interior decorator so nothing stays in one place very long. If he can,he will move it. And keeps trying to move things he can't!


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

found some water clarifier at a local store and bingo, tank is very clear and cool, pics soon!


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

the new tank is doing great!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok we want pics.


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is the thread of the Pics I have, sorry for the quality, will get better ones soon!

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/pics-new-90-gallon-aquarium-38518.html


----------

